# something interesting



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

skipw,
I sure miss those old Herter's Catalogs! They were some really great reading and browsing! You could also make some really good purchases in them. I always got a big kick out of how they bragged up each and every product! 
I still have a lot of Herter's Fishing Equipment and lures laying around. I plan on passing it on to my Grandkids and Great Grandkids when they get old enough! By then the stuff should be worth some pretty pennies! 
Dick


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Herters*

The first compound I ever owned was a Herters Black Mountain Hunter!!!!!Any body ever remember that?


----------



## WhiteKnife (Jun 30, 2002)

Cool. I still have an old Herter's recurve hanging on the wall in my shop. It's long and it's heavy but it still launches arrows


----------



## Justicebro (Dec 24, 2004)

I was just given an old herters recurve by a buddy at work. Does anyone know if they have any value. I told him I would check it out he's thinking about selling it??? I have the Serial #580871038
The label says Perfection Sitka 58" It is a 47lb 28" draw. Any info would be greatly appreciated :wink:


----------

